# Spouse Visa Premium Service Successful



## Nazash (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone

First of all, I would like to thank everyone here for all the information that they provided on this forum. Although I wasn't registered and didn't ask any questions, many times I found answers to my questions by simply searching previous posts. 

I wanted to share my experience to hopefully help anyone going through the same circumstances to get an idea of what might happen. 
My appointment was a few days ago and I was switching from tier 2 to spouse visa and relying only on cash savings. 

We got to the building (Croydon) about 20 minutes before the appointment. If you are coming by car, there is all day parking across the street for £5. It took time to park and walk there so I suggest to plan to arrive a bit earlier. Security checks took about 5 minutes.
We were planning to take pictures at the photo booth at the centre but next time I would definitely have the pictures taken in advance. I heard staff comment that the photo booth was not working the week before. It wouldn't have been a big problem because there is a boots across the street but still there is no need for extra stress. (P.S if you plan to use the booth, make sure you have £5 in change).

I must say, the staff were very friendly and helpful and made the whole experience pleasant.
In the first counter we had to go to, someone checked my application form and our passports. In a leaflet they handed me, it said that the first counter should check that your application is valid and check your supporting documents. However, I was not asked for my supporting documents at all. The woman at the counter just commented to her colleague that I was switching and then just gave me back my application and a number.

They then asked us to wait at the coffee shop where they have screens that show the progress of applications (awaiting registration, biometric verification, under consideration, ready for collection). After about 15 minutes, my number was called to register my application. This time we went to an employee at a desk. She didn't ask any questions, just started typing my information on the application into the computer and then asked for my proof of payment (which I didn't have printed  so had to show her on my phone). She then asked me to give her all my supporting documents which she just put in a folder without checking anything. I was then directed to a waiting area to have my biometric data taken. Waiting was about a minute.

We then went back to the coffee shop and after about half an hour we where called to collect the result   I went to the counter and they told me that my application was successful eace: and I should get my residence permit within a week.

The whole thing start to finish took 2 hours. They did not cancel or cross out etc my tier 2 visa which had, btw, more than 2 1/2 years left on it. 

My documents were arranged in plastic sleeves (inspired by someone here  ). Each group of documents put together in one sleeve (application, financial requirements, accommodation, relationship, English language, Police registration, copies). I had little coloured post-it notes on the front: one in one colour stating what the group was (e.g. Financial requirements) and then a few in another colour listing each document in the group. 

I didn't write an introduction letter and my husband wrote a very short cover letter just to clarify a few points about the application form (nothing about relationship timeline, etc). For financial requirements (cash savings), we provided a 6 month bank statement original and stamped, a letter declaring the source of cash savings and a letter from my dad declaring the part which was a gift from him (no supporting bank statements just a letter stating the date and amount of the gift).

For the relationship, I provided:
Marriage certificate
7 photos- 4 from wedding and 3 from other times
Bank statement from joint account
4 different bills from the past four years before we got married
skype logs and my 3 plane tickets to the UK from the time we had to be apart for work reasons. 

For accommodation:
2 council tax bills in both our names 
Tenancy agreement in my name

For English language I provided my Uk degree certificate.

When they gave the documents back, they had taken the copies (marriage certificate, UK degree, police registration) , the application form and my husband's cover letter. Everything else was returned. I noticed the bank statement (where the savings were) was taken out of the sleeve and just placed on top of the pile but everything else, to be honest, looks like it has not been even touched. 


I hope this was helpful to someone and good luck on your applications


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations! this is fab news, 

your experience can be a relief on others that may think they need such paper work and it does go to show that some paperwork isn't needed (although all ECO's are different and may look for different documents)


----------



## Nazash (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Sel 

We didn't write introduction/support letters because we were applying in person. I thought they would interview us. When she just took the documents and asked us to wait, I got really nervous and regretted not writing any. 

It might also have something to do with switching, especially that my tier 2 visa was valid for the same period of time. I just wanted to be linked to my husband rather than to my job.


----------



## harris35 (Mar 30, 2014)

iam so happy sel has directed me to ur post
and reading your story makes me smile
in this difficult hour of low income self employment in a warehouse for a stupid greedy agency 

i have 30k savings that iam not allowed to combine to reach the financial requirement
ill continue waiting for something to come up for the next month or I'm leaving to join my partner as i cannot go on another painful day


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

harris35 said:


> iam so happy sel has directed me to ur post
> and reading your story makes me smile
> in this difficult hour of low income self employment in a warehouse for a stupid greedy agency
> 
> ...


))))))


----------



## Nazash (Mar 24, 2014)

harris35 said:


> iam so happy sel has directed me to ur post
> and reading your story makes me smile
> in this difficult hour of low income self employment in a warehouse for a stupid greedy agency
> 
> ...


I know how stressful this whole thing can be. We had to live apart for a while until I found my job  I wish you all the best and hope you find a way soon. Did you consider the Surinder Singh route?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

harris35 said:


> iam so happy sel has directed me to ur post
> and reading your story makes me smile
> in this difficult hour of low income self employment in a warehouse for a stupid greedy agency
> 
> ...


What if you found a different full-time job and worked 6 months? I know its devastating for you but you have limited options - either to get another job and work for 6 months.


----------



## harris35 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes thas an option iam dreading


----------



## bleechy (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for this post, it takes the stress out of not knowing what will happen! Can you answer some of my questions on my post please (as I am doing the same thing as you did)? Thanks! 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...s-living-uk/389314-flr-cost-booking-info.html


----------



## sherryfazal (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi, I have a question what if you are a US citizen and your husband is a uk citizen can he apply for spouse visa at a premium service?


----------



## Nazash (Mar 24, 2014)

sherryfazal said:


> Hi, I have a question what if you are a US citizen and your husband is a uk citizen can he apply for spouse visa at a premium service?


As far as I know there are no nationality restrictions on who could use premium service. Here is a page with more information.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

sherryfazal said:


> Hi, I have a question what if you are a US citizen and your husband is a uk citizen can he apply for spouse visa at a premium service?


All US citizens have to apply for their spouse visas from the US, unless they reside in the UK under a type of visa that allows switching. You are there on a visitor's visa, which does not allow switching to any other type. You will need to go home and applying online. However, you could begin collecting the documentation you need so you can save some time and postage by bringing them back with you. Your husband will need to send you his most current payslip and authorized bank statement once you are ready to apply.


----------



## harris35 (Mar 30, 2014)

*mhh*

Also im sure shes gona need her husbands accommodation papers such as rent agreement or house ownership


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

harris35 said:


> Also im sure shes gona need her husbands accommodation papers such as rent agreement or house ownership


The Entry Officer will primarily be concerned that she not overstay in the country without a visa, or resort to public funds while here. I have never heard anything about them being interested in where the visitor is going to stay.


----------

